# Drive Image Gurus bitte melden !



## mortimer (26. Januar 2004)

Tag auch !

Weiß jetzt, was das Problem (siehe "Formatierung futsch") ist. Das utility PartInNT ( bei PQ Drive Image dabei) meldet diesen Fehler:  "Info: MBR Partition Table not in sequential order". Hat jemand mit Drive Image Erfahrung ? Wie läßt sich der Fehler beheben ? Eine DOS-Anwendung "RestoreMBR" wäre auch noch im Paket. Ist die dafür geeignet, oder ist die nur für Backups ?
Drive Image Gurus bitte melden   ...

MfG, mortimer


----------



## NuLL (26. Januar 2004)

Drive Image kann nur vorhanden Backups von VORHER gesicherten Partitionen wieder zurückspielen ... wenn keine Sicherung mit Drive Image existiert wird es auch keine Sicherungschance für diese Partition geben ... btw kann man jedoch versuchen das ganze mit dem DOS befehl fdisk /fixmbr eventuell retten!


----------



## mortimer (26. Januar 2004)

Ah ja, Danke.

Dachte mir, dass das Zusatztool vielleicht diese Aufgabe übernimmt. 
Btw, wie wende ich den DOS- Befehl bei win2k denn an? Habe zwar eine Win98 Rettungsdisk für eben jenen "fdisk ", allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der Parameter "fixmbr" anwendbar ist. An sich wollte ich ein Formatieren ja vermeiden, weil ich denke, dass die Daten alle noch in Ordnung sind. Versucht der Parameter die Tabelle zu reparieren ohne zu formatieren ? Dann wäre das wohl der richtige Ansatz.

Nochmal Danke für die Antwort,

mortimer


----------



## BlaBla-HH (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo mortimer,

Du kannst in der Wiederherstellungskonsole (von den Startdisketten oder Windows2K-CD booten, wenn der Installationsbildschirm erscheint "R" für Reparieren eingeben, danach Wiederherstellungskonsole wählen) mit dem Befehl fixmbr (mit fixmbr wird der MasterbootRecord neu geschrieben) den MBR reparieren. Es ist auch möglich, daß der Bootsektor defekt ist. Das repariest Du mit der Eingabe "fixboot" (mit fixboot wird der W2k - Bootsector neu geschrieben). Überprüfe die Festplatte am Besten vor "fixboot" oder "fixmbr" mit "chkdsk /r /p".

Microsoft Knowlegebase zur Wiederherstellungskonsole 

Falls das noch nicht klappt hier ein kostenloses Tool von http://www.ranish.com - Partition Manager *Solides Basiswissen Vorraussetzung*


----------



## mortimer (2. Februar 2004)

Haufen Dank für die ausführliche Anleitung, BlaBla-HH !

Sobald ich ein Stündchen erübrigen kann, werde ich die Sache in Angriff nehmen.

Grüße aus dem Süden,

mortimer


----------

